# Carrier Furnace, Non Carrier Thermostat



## Honeymonkey (Jun 10, 2017)

Need some clarification
Have a customer who needs to retain his Omnistat RC2000 thermostat that communicates with his Omnipro2 Home Automation system . Replacing it with a carrier thermostst at the moment is not an option. He will loose some furnace features by staying with his thermostat and I assume it will downgrade his modulating Carrier furnace to a regular 2 stage heat 2 stage cool.
We will not be using the 4 communicating serial terminals on the furnace, but will instead be using the legacy terminals that all 2 stage thermostats have.


My questions has to do with the dehumidify terminal on the omnistat RC2000 thermostat and the dehumidify terminal on the carrier furnace.

Has anyone hooked up the dehumidity terminal on the Carrier brand furnace to a non carrier thermostat? On other brands of furnace when the omnistat humidity sensor needed to lower the room's RH, it would kick the fan speed lower to lengthen the runtime to provide a longer cycle.

Will this furnace react the same way when using the terminal?

Attatched is the diagram for both

Equipment:
59MN7 Carrier Modulating Furnace
24ANB7 Carrier 2 stage A/C Compressor
RC2000 HAI Omnistat thermostat


----------

